
All Box Services Offline - jeffmurphy
https://status.box.com/incidents/fhx3xs37vvgf?u=bdr8lqbn0f1q
======
djsumdog
At least their status page reflects it now. Earlier it was all green with a
502 nginx error on their main site.

I swear, I'm convinced half these company status pages are just static HTML
served from an S3 bucket that only ever gets updated manually.

